# Sirius causes V1 false alarms



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ever since I installed my Sirius receiver, I get occasional false alarms from the V1 - rear Ka band. Really sucks since CHP uses Ka.

I just called Valentine research and they confirmed they've seen the problem before. The guy on the phone suggested moving it around, since the interference may be specific to a very small location.

I've got the antenna on the rear parcel shelf. Later today I'll see if it's exact location (or covering it up) changes anything.

Maybe I'll just have to move the V1 behind the rear view mirror and buy the StealthOne. 

I'll update this thread as I do some testing.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

All Sirius or just the BMW unit? I'm test driving a Starmate Replay and have my antenna in the exact spot you installed yours. No Ka false alarms for me.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> All Sirius or just the BMW unit? I'm test driving a Starmate Replay and have my antenna in the exact spot you installed yours. No Ka false alarms for me.


From V1's page:










Looks like it could be my antenna location.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I just went out and played with it a bit. I had the antenna coming out of the center child safety mount point and running straight back against the rear glass. I just moved it to the driver's side mount, running it straight back from there. In its current location, the antenna has no line-of-sight to the V1 - it's blocked by the rear armrest.

Preliminary parking lot testing shows no more false alarms. It'll take me a day or two of driving to confirm 100%.. but it looks good.


Also, how do others have the antenna secured to the rear parcel shelf? double-sided tape?

The BMW antenna has a magnet on the bottom, but it's not strong enough to pull the metal under neath the rear parcel shelf. If I could remove the rear parcel shelf, I'd stick a big hard drive magnet on the other side of it to hold it down.. but I don't know how to remove it..


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Cool. I just ordered my receiver and install kit. Terk antenna on the way also. Can't wait!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> Cool. I just ordered my receiver and install kit. Terk antenna on the way also. Can't wait!


I still get the occasional false every 20 minutes of driving or so. Hm.

I may move the antenna outside... maybe mounting it on the bottom of the rear window, corner, right above the trunk. Wonder if the rear window is raked enough to get decent reception while traveling in all directions there.

Perhaps you won't even have this problem with your Terk... and that would be the right solution.


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I still get the occasional false every 20 minutes of driving or so. Hm.
> 
> I may move the antenna outside... maybe mounting it on the bottom of the rear window, corner, right above the trunk. Wonder if the rear window is raked enough to get decent reception while traveling in all directions there.
> 
> Perhaps you won't even have this problem with your Terk... and that would be the right solution.


Sounds like the small amplifier in your SAT antenna module is radiating too much. If that's the case, moving your antenna around inside your car may not do much. Moving it outside (trunk mounted) may not buy you much either since there isn't really any EMI shield between the trunk top and the interior cabin (EMI may still come through your rear windshield). My best guess would be to try moving the antenna up on top of the roof. This way, the metalized (grounded) roof may act as a Faraday cage to shield the antenna's EMI from reaching your V1 in your cabin. Good Luck!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

dkl said:


> Sounds like the small amplifier in your SAT antenna module is radiating too much. If that's the case, moving your antenna around inside your car may not do much. Moving it outside (trunk mounted) may not buy you much either since there isn't really any EMI shield between the trunk top and the interior cabin. My best guess would be to try moving the antenna up on top of the roof. This way, the metalized (grounded) roof may act as a Faraday cage to shield the antenna's EMI from reaching your V1 in your cabin. Good Luck!


The interior antenna's location has a lot to do with how much of a false reading I'm getting. When sitting in the back seat holding the antenna in my hand and moving it around, I was able to get as many as 3 strength-lights on the V1 in certain positions/locations around the rear parcel shelf area. Like I said, where it is right now, I will get a false alarm or two every 20 minutes.


----------



## fast five (Dec 6, 2005)

"Wonder if the rear window is raked enough to get decent reception while traveling in all directions there."

The sirius satalite signal comes down at a 90 degree angle to the earths surface... the satallites stay stationary relevant to US (geosynchronus orbit i think).... you wont have a problem recieving signal as long as your not under a bridge, trees, etc. :banana: 

XM can come in on an angle as the satellites are constantly coming in and out of view of US which is why only XM has to use repeaters in large cities to deliver you the signal because the height of the buildings blocks the reception :thumbdwn: 

As explained to me by Sirius and XM representatives


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

fast five said:


> As explained to me by Sirius and XM representatives


Interesting.

I just received my Terk SIR-MINI antenna to see if I have better results than with the BMW OEM antenna. Reviews say I should.

I'd go test it now, but I'm halfway into a Double Bastard.










Full report tomorrow .


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

fast five said:


> "Wonder if the rear window is raked enough to get decent reception while traveling in all directions there."
> 
> The sirius satalite signal comes down at a 90 degree angle to the earths surface... the satallites stay stationary relevant to US (geosynchronus orbit i think).... you wont have a problem recieving signal as long as your not under a bridge, trees, etc. :banana:
> 
> ...


I think you have it the other way around. It is XM that have 2 geosynchronous satellites while Sirius has 3 moving satellites (only 2 are within view at any given moment). It is the exact reason that XM have more repeaters is so that you can receive the signal on all angles...not because their satellites are moving around.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

dkl said:


> I think you have it the other way around. It is XM that have 2 geosynchronous satellites while Sirius has 3 moving satellites (only 2 are within view at any given moment). It is the exact reason that XM have more repeaters is so that you can receive the signal on all angles...not because their satellites are moving around.


You are correct!

I have been test driving a Starmate Replay for about a week or so and experimented with antenna location. I started with it inside on the rear deck, moved it to the trunk lid, then onto the roof. I live in the trees and found that all three locations provided the same reception.

I'm impatiently awaiting my BMW Sirius unit and Terk Mini antenna to arrive. Why is UPS so slow? I ordered them on Friday for Pete's sake!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ugh.

Well, the terk produces no false alarms with my V1, but the location on the parcel shelf produces the same (only moderate) reception as the BMW antenna did. On my drive to work this morning (5 miles total, all 4 lane somewhat tree-lined city streets), I had 5 or 6 cut-outs in my listening. 

When I moved the BMW OEM antenna to my roof a few days ago (at the top of the rear window), reception greatly improved.

Might have to move the terk up there too. Sucks!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ok, I take what I said back. The antenna wasn't secured and it was sitting next to the rear headrest during most of my commute. I'll report more later


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I received and installed my Sirius this morning and took a short drive at lunch. No interference with the V1 at all. I put the antenna in your original location securing it with a rolled up piece of blue painter's tape. 

Install couldn't have been easier. It took me longer to find a screwdriver than it did to install and configure the receiver. 

JAM ON!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

With the TERK antenna, there is no longer any interference. Only happened with the BMW OEM antenna. Whack.

I secured it with the strip of 3M double-stick tape that came with the TERK. I'll post pics later.

I'm happy with the terk on the rear parcel shelf.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

OK I thought I was losing my mind. I had an e46 330 with my V1 and a dash mounted Sirrius for 2 years with no problem. Bought an 06 e46 M3 installed the V1 and had no problem. A month later I added the facotry Sirrius and started to get false readings from the rear. I sent the radar back to V1 and they returned it saying there isn't a problem with it?!!? So I start playing with the unit and discover that by covering the rear lens the falsing goes away. After searching this forum it looks like the problem is related to the factory Sirrius antenna and the V1. Terk antenna will fix the problem.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Where is your V1 unit mounted currently? This could be the issue. I am assuming you have incorrectly mounted the unit down at the center and bottom of your windshield. This could be causing the issue with the antenna causing interference because the V1 is looking straight out the back into the Sirius antenna(that is on your rear deck).

Per the instruction manual. The V1 unit needs to be placed as high and as centered as possible on your windshield. Just to the upper right of the rear view mirror seems to work best. Pictures available if needed. This makes it easy to hardwire the unit to the sunroof leads and then run the remote display wires to the instrument cluster. The wires can be tucked into the headliner at the front of the vehicle.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Chipster said:


> OK I thought I was losing my mind. I had an e46 330 with my V1 and a dash mounted Sirrius for 2 years with no problem. Bought an 06 e46 M3 installed the V1 and had no problem. A month later I added the facotry Sirrius and started to get false readings from the rear. I sent the radar back to V1 and they returned it saying there isn't a problem with it?!!? So I start playing with the unit and discover that by covering the rear lens the falsing goes away. After searching this forum it looks like the problem is related to the factory Sirrius antenna and the V1. Terk antenna will fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


We've installed Sirius using the factory and the terk antennas (mounted underneath the rear parcel shelf) and never had a problem with Sirius. I have a V1 and Sirius running together as well.

We'll keep an eye out for others in the area and would be happy to troubleshoot further on our side, but Kris seems to have it figured out.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Where is your V1 unit mounted currently? This could be the issue. I am assuming you have incorrectly mounted the unit down at the center and bottom of your windshield.


I did the V1 hardwire install pulling power from the UGDO. This is my 3rd E46 so I was very familiar with the mounting process.

I pulled the factory sirius antenna and held it up to the V1 and it went nuts. I had another Sirius antenna (small disc shaped unit) and plugged that in to the facotry unit. Had great reception and no more falsing! There must be something in the antenna that comes with the original kit. So far the "disc" antenna has not given me any problems. V1 to the left of the mirror, new antenna is dead center in the parcel tray right behind the kids seat buckle.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Chipster said:


> I did the V1 hardwire install pulling power from the UGDO. This is my 3rd E46 so I was very familiar with the mounting process.
> 
> I pulled the factory sirius antenna and held it up to the V1 and it went nuts. I had another Sirius antenna (small disc shaped unit) and plugged that in to the facotry unit. Had great reception and no more falsing! There must be something in the antenna that comes with the original kit. So far the "disc" antenna has not given me any problems. V1 to the left of the mirror, new antenna is dead center in the parcel tray right behind the kids seat buckle.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!


Yep, that was my experience as well. I moved my Sirius TERK antenna off to the side of the parcel tray so that I wouldn't see it when I looked in my rear-view.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Chipster said:


> I did the V1 hardwire install pulling power from the UGDO. This is my 3rd E46 so I was very familiar with the mounting process.
> 
> I pulled the factory sirius antenna and held it up to the V1 and it went nuts. I had another Sirius antenna (small disc shaped unit) and plugged that in to the facotry unit. Had great reception and no more falsing! There must be something in the antenna that comes with the original kit. So far the "disc" antenna has not given me any problems. V1 to the left of the mirror, new antenna is dead center in the parcel tray right behind the kids seat buckle.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!


Glad yours is working correctly. I was referring to the height on the windshield. We want to have the V1 as high and as centered as possible for best performance. This will also keep the Sirius unit(if mounted to the rear deck) as much out of the "line of site" of the rear sensor of the V1.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just remember the new radar guns turn on a get you faster than the radar detectors can detect. A V1 will help you only when someone in front of you is getting tagged. But if you are on your own on the road, you will be toast. Cops are leaving the guns off now until they actually tag you.

V1 is the best on the market, but I would not rely on it too much.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Here in Atlanta they use always on  Helps everyone out!!!


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with my 08 550i. I disconnected the Sirius antenna and Ka is gone. I picked up a Sirius antenna from best buy but it appears to have a different connector. Any one have any idea's on an adapter or better antenna to buy that will fit the Sirius tuner in the BMW's.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=247650&i=60714125&tp=1219&tab=detailed_info


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

found an antenna:

http://www.amazon.com/Terk-SIRMINI-SIRIUS-Satellite-Antenna/dp/B0002EPWT8

Hope it does the trick.


----------

